# What is the best exhaust



## MrRad (Feb 7, 2003)

hey guys i need some opinions... What is the best exhaust for s13 n/a K or det swap...rb, sr. ca whatever... I like the Greddy DD... does anyone have it ... the blitz nur spec... apex n1,..what ever else.. how do the sound.. the info would be helpfull.. I f you guys want i can ge a one piece titanium exhaust for about $900.. for japan..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well, asking for the best exhaust is like asking which is the best engine, everyone has their own opinion, but if thats wut ur looking for. i like the apex n1 duels, same thing as the n1's but more mid-range torque, and its a lil quieter then the n1's


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

the mid-range torque is due to more backpressure caused by the y-pipe...
blitz makes great exhausts, HKS shouldnt be left out either
pretty much anything from a reputable company should give you a great sound just dont buy a damn "performance" muffler though. they tend to sound like uh...a deck of cards in bicycle spokes


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

420sx said:


> *the mid-range torque is due to more backpressure caused by the y-pipe...*


... no one asked you why there was mid range torque, ur just tyring to be a smart ass.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

HKS Hiper hehehe...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I am a smart-ass do you wanna quote me on that too...

I was trying to enlighten your feeble mind with some knowledge seeing as in high school I thought I knew everything about cars... 
you've got a long way to go KID!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey 420sx. shut up and leave him alone. you probably have yet to hit high school and got that info out of another thread. quit trying to make yourself sound smart. and what's with the name? 420sx? are you dyslexic or something? or did you just get confused? or maybe we should all pitch in and buy you some damn Hooked On Phonics as well. now go ahead and try to flame me all you want. you have no good points to go at, but feel free to try. it's on now!!


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

ha ha this is too great, what would I need hooked on phonics for... and I'm not gonna "flame" you(I'm no ***), I have no reason to. You didnt say anything except for the hooked on phonics thing which ha did you get that off another post?...and I'm not confused or dyslexic, just a stoner, 4:20 ring a bell? I'm not trying to make myself sound smart, mediocre minds just bore me...so tell me whats on now? nothing, hes just a young smart-ass in training and I was giving him some proper instruction, its all in good fun


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, so you repeated something that i did, flamed on someone else, and then flamed someone else, and admitted that you are stoner. you're a real winner! you have no reason to flame drift_drag, you have no reason to post here either. people like you dont belong on a forum. you arent any good to anyone on here, and you're probably just flat out no good. dont be flaming on people unless you want everyone else flaming on you.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

MrRad said:


> *hey guys i need some opinions... What is the best exhaust for s13 n/a K or det swap...rb, sr. ca whatever... I like the Greddy DD... does anyone have it ... the blitz nur spec... apex n1,..what ever else.. how do the sound.. the info would be helpfull.. I f you guys want i can ge a one piece titanium exhaust for about $900.. for japan.. *


The exhaust you will get for an NA will be different to to exhaust you would get for a turbo.
Turbo - bigger the better
NA - depends on engine capacity but usually max 2.5"
Brands: they are all mostly the same. Any name brand will be expensive but have good results.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

420sx said:


> *I am a smart-ass do you wanna quote me on that too...*


at least you admit to that. ass.



420sx said:


> *I was trying to enlighten your feeble mind with some knowledge seeing as in high school I thought I knew everything about cars... you've got a long way to go KID! *


i don't need your "enlightenment" did you see me say "it has midrange torque, but i dunno why it does" no exactly your just assuming things, since you are infact an ass.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

"And a new Lionel has emerged..."

Don't forget JIC also, their systems are quite nice (even offered in Ti for those light-weight fanatics).


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

i'm running the gp sports exhaust with project silvia test pipe. i like it. runs nice seems to make some power with the t-too small.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *ok, so you repeated something that i did, flamed on someone else, and then flamed someone else, and admitted that you are stoner. you're a real winner! *


 you spelt winner wrong


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

huh? wuh?

no he didn't


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

doods, keep this thread civil.. (fuk, the mods aren't doing their jobs..somebody's gotta take charge ) less flaming please..

420sx, when i first got here, everybody flamed me for being a 14 yo smartass.. i had to prove myself to these guys but i never flamed..(do a search if u want..) flaming members that has been here for awhile such as 93ser, drift/drag, gripen, and others is no way to go in proving yourself.. prove yourself in a civil way using your knowledge about cars while respecting other members. flaming will get you no where. because our mods are a bunch of dumbasses, we literally own the 240sx section and if u keep flaming, ur not gonna last..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

420sx also known as SNIPERBOSS!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> 420sx, when i first got here, everybody flamed me for being a 14 yo smartass..


You still are a smartass  
You are 14 now, imagine how much useless turbo/car knowledge you will have when you get to my age!!! I wish I started researching when I was 14...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *You still are a smartass
> You are 14 now, imagine how much useless turbo/car knowledge you will have when you get to my age!!! I wish I started researching when I was 14... *


 i still have SO much to learn.. my dad says i have too much "USELESS TURBO/CAR KNOWLEDGE"..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

no such thing


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

run dual 4" straight pipes after the cat. They are easy and cheap as hell to make. You'll have the loudest damn car in town


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i rather not be the loudest, but the fastest, sleeper style.
black intercooler


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey the only problem with a black intercooler is black attracts heat, so it seems like it would defeat the purpose?
good concept just dont think it would be too efficient.
anyways sorry for the B/S but you did ask for it. it was fun though...Read: i was bored as hell at work and was looking for a good laugh.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *ok, so you repeated something that i did, flamed on someone else, and then flamed someone else. *


uh..how many people did I "flame" again? I counted one
and theres nothing wrong with a little pot... smoking pot doesnt make you a loser unless your one from the start...to tell you the truth do you know how many doctors and surgeons smoke pot? you cant be an alcoholic, you get them shakes during surgery could you imagine that? be cutting m/fers all up

by the way the term "flaming" is queer so lets keep it for the ****


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

DUAL 4" STRAGHT PIPES ON WHAT CAR? a semi? not a 4-banger I dont think it would drive, but it sure as hell would be loud. you might as well just take your header off get a turbo manifold and run a pipe off that and through your hood


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

add some giant mud tires and rebel flag in the rear window and your good to go!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

420sx said:


> *Hey the only problem with a black intercooler is black attracts heat, so it seems like it would defeat the purpose?
> good concept just dont think it would be too efficient.
> anyways sorry for the B/S but you did ask for it. it was fun though...Read: i was bored as hell at work and was looking for a good laugh. *


? black doesn't attract "heat", it absorbs heat, and that is only heat from the sun, but how many intercoolers do u see exposed to the sun 24/7? i see them tucked in this lil spot nice and coazy (however the hell its spelled) where the sun will only hit if it is directly infront of them.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

if you noticed, i had the  denoting sarcasm


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kevin is right. the intercooler being painted black wont have that much effect. i still wouldnt do it tho. you should get the mesh grill stuff and just cover it up. i would think that the paint would interfere with the efficiency of the intercooler because it could interfere with how air flows through it. wouldnt you think?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well people do make black intercoolers, i wasnt gonna paint mine cuz that is just ghetto, but a member that used to be in these forums had a sentra with a sr swap and he had the black intercooler, i thought it was pretty tight so i was into it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ooooh....yeah, i think i remember seeing that. i'd rather have it all polished and stuff so people can see it and know that there is no point in trying to race me.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> *run dual 4" straight pipes after the cat. They are easy and cheap as hell to make. You'll have the loudest damn car in town *


that would be... so ghey...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

really would be a truck then...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

"dogs like trucks"


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Just uncork your car, If you want power....screw an exaust just take it off!.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

screw exhaust, get a ticket


----------

